# What fishes will go with a rainbow shark



## Preeths (Jan 29, 2008)

Loaches, Tetras, Mollies, seem to do fine with rainbow sharks. My rainbow shark is about 6 inch long.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

Tiger barbs, Serpae tetras, various catfish.....


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Gouramis, Tetras, Rasboras, Angels, Plecos....


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I have had zero issues wiith them getting along with Leopard Bush Fish, Otto's, Cardinal Tetras, Boesemani Rainbows, Roseline Sharks, Plecos, Clown Loaches, Ember Tetras, African Dwarf Frogs, and ropefish. 

I have read that they will not tolerate any other rainbow, red-tail or black shark though. 

They will also get territorial as they mature and will claim an area, usually like a cave or other hiding place. I have seen him claim stuff in my tank, although it is planted along with a lot of driftwood, so everyone seems to have their own place. No issues so far.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

i have a hard time thinking that a rainbow shark and roseline are good tankmates longterm.
my rts HATES any fish with a similar body type.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't put it with a Chinese algae eater either.


----------

